# Wenig Dorsch vor Heiligenhafen



## Petrusautor (24. November 2002)

Am 23.11. fuhren wir mit 9 Mann und 2 jungen Damen aus dem Bremer Raum nach Heiligenhafen. Gebucht war der Kutter MS &quot;ALFRED&quot;, der maximal 12 Personen befördert und dafür 408 Euro kostet. Ohne das übliche Gedränge fühlt man sich an Bord sehr wohl, kann Angelplätze wechseln und relativ gefahrlos auswerfen. Skipper Herbert ist ein netter und umgänglicher Typ, der sich auch um das leibliche Wohl seiner Fahrgäste sorgt.
Regen erwartete uns wie angekündigt und die See war platt wie ein Ententeich. Unsere hochgesteckten Erwartungen dämpfte der erfahrene Skipper schnell wieder, als er uns mitteilte, dass die relativ guten Fänge der letzten Wochen schon wieder in den vergangenen Tagen zurückgegangen seien.
Während die anderen Kutter in alle Himmelsrichtungen ausschwärmten, umfuhr unser Skipper lediglich den Graswarder und ließ das Schiff entlang der Halbinsel bei 4 - 6 m Wassertiefe driften. Bei abnehmender Regentätigkeit und Wind bis 2 bft. kamen schnell einige Dorsche an Bord, die ausnahmslos auf rote Beifänger gebissen hatten. Die Größe lag zwischen 35 und 60 cm. Wir wechselten die Wassertiefe und fuhren etwas weiter nördlich, blieben jedoch in Küstennähe. Bei nur geringer Drift infolge schwacher Strömungsverhältnisse ging  auch hier in Tiefen von 8 bis 14 m ging absolut nichts, es gab nicht einmal Bisse.
Zurück in&acute;s Flache, doch die Beißzeit war vorbei. Bis zum späten Vormittag kamen noch gelegentlich ein paar Dorsche an Bord, aber schließlich mussten wir uns mit 15 Dorschen, überwiegend kleiner als 50 cm zufrieden geben.







Bleibt anzumerken, dass die Suppe und die Knackwurst mal wieder gut, und die &quot;nördlichen&quot; Grogs des Skippers auch nicht von schlechten Eltern waren.
Auch ein Drehen und leichtes Aufbrisen des Windes verbunden mit zunehmender Wellenhöhe brachte keine Änderung des Beißverhaltens.
Alle anderen Kutter, die sich von der Grenze des Schießgebietes Howachter Bucht bis Flügge Sand (Fehmarn) und in den Sund hinein verteilt hatten, meldeten ebenfalls geringe Fänge bei gleichen Fangbedingungen (mehr Fisch im Flach als auf Tiefe).


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. November 2002)

Schöner Bericht Claus. Auf der Insel gabs auch nicht mehr Fische. Ist zur Zeiz einfach sehr schlecht.


----------



## sandro (26. November 2002)

grüße!

dein bericht ließt sich sehr gut, aber die fängen...! :c 
ich will hoffen, dass es in 2 wochen bei und besser läuft!


----------



## Esox P (26. November 2002)

moin, moin,

schöner bericht. 12 Mann Kutter ist ne gute sache. dazu laß ich mich auch das eine oder andere breitschlagen mitzufahren.

ich war auch am verregneten 23.11. los. allerdings mit Belly-Boat. ich hatte 17 mitnehmdorsche bis 65 cm in 5-6m tiefe. #:

über dorschmangel kann ich nicht klagen.

bis die tage

über dorschmangel kann ich nicht klagen.

bis die tage


----------



## Schleie! (26. November 2002)

Schöner Bericht! Aber die fänge..!


----------



## Tierfreund (26. November 2002)

He Esox P,

bei Belly-Boat bin ich ganz hellhörig gewurden. Ich muß das unbedingt mal ausprobieren. Wo fischst Du und was ist zu beachten?


----------



## Esox P (27. November 2002)

hi tierfreund,

find ich gut, dass dich bb fahren interessiert. ist ja auch ´ne super sache. gibt nicht viel schöneres auf dieser welt und näher kommt man auch nicht an den fisch.

technisches und alles wissenswerte findest du in der rubrik &quot;BB +Mefo&quot; einen frame drunter. außerdem kann ich die homepage von mikefish sehr empfehlen. (Sicherheitshinweise beachten).

toppstellen sind natürlich schätze eines jeden anglers und absolut geheim  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q 

neeeee schmarn. ich war in dahme, in der nähe des leuchtturmes. wenn du brauchst, schicke ich Dir eine anfahrtsskizze. ich teile gern.

c u  bei &quot;BB+Mefo&quot;


----------



## Maddin (27. November 2002)

@Tierfreund

Paß auf, die Dinger machen süchtig  

Nächstes Belly-Boat und Mefo-Treffen ist für den 01.02.03 vorgesehen....

Vielleicht sind wir dann ja einer mehr??


----------



## Tierfreund (29. November 2002)

He Esox P und Maddin,

da bin ich wohl gleich in den Belly-Boat Fanclub gerutscht? Schön so.
Diese Angelei interessiert mich schon lange. Werde mal die empfohlenen Seiten durchschmökern. Ist es richtig, daß sich BB-fischen wohl eher in der Ostsee lohnt?


----------



## Esox P (30. November 2002)

kommt immer drauf an, was man will.

in boddengewässern rund um rügen kann man auf hecht zander und barsch auch ware sternstunden erleben.

in flüssen gehts nicht, in jedem see darf man nicht. die ostsee bietet sich an, wenn man regionalen bezug dazu hat. außerdem ist dort reichlich platz.

ich war übrigens heute früh mit hafjo in dazendorf (Ostsee)und jeder hatte bei dauerregen 3 dorsche, außerdem war es saukalt. 

bis die tage


----------



## Bonifaz (1. Dezember 2002)

@ esox p

Mein reden, es ist viel zu kalt im BB. Angeschissen !  

(Ich aber auch ) :e


----------



## teamwotan (3. Dezember 2002)

Ich hab ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht, wie viele andere sicher auch.
Sowie die Ostsee tranig vor sich hinschwabbelt #u , iss nix mit Dorschfang. #c


----------



## karlos325i (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wenig Dorsch vor Heiligenhafen*

hallo. wir waren mit der ms einigkeit am 19.01.2013 los und der kapitän hat mal wieder alles richtig gemacht und das ganze schiff hat fett dorsch gefangen.. ich war tagessieger mit 6,81kg.. also garnix los mit wenig dorsch..


----------



## xbsxrvxr (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wenig Dorsch vor Heiligenhafen*

moin,
winter+angeln von der einigkeit=laichdorschangeln------=zählt nicht--------|uhoh:


----------



## 50er-Jäger (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wenig Dorsch vor Heiligenhafen*



karlos325i schrieb:


> hallo. wir waren mit der ms einigkeit am 19.01.2013 los und der kapitän hat mal wieder alles richtig gemacht und das ganze schiff hat fett dorsch gefangen.. ich war tagessieger mit 6,81kg.. also garnix los mit wenig dorsch..





Schon mal aufs Datum geschaut wann der TE meinte das wenig Dorsch vor Heiligenhafen war?|rolleyes


----------



## djoerni (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wenig Dorsch vor Heiligenhafen*



observer schrieb:


> moin,
> winter+angeln von der einigkeit=laichdorschangeln------=zählt nicht--------|uhoh:


 

|good:|good:


----------



## mattes (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wenig Dorsch vor Heiligenhafen*

Geht das schon wieder los !


----------



## Silvio.i (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wenig Dorsch vor Heiligenhafen*

muss wieder losgehen. Es ist doch jetzt die Zeit, wo die Idioten wieder die Laichdorsche abschlachten.
Hauptsache wird keine Endlosdiskussion an der falschen Stelle :q


----------



## Honeyball (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wenig Dorsch vor Heiligenhafen*

Was soll diese Wiedereröffnung eines Uralt-Threads?

Bringt doch nix außer 'ner neuen Provokation der Laichdorschdiskussionen #d#d#d

|closed:


----------

